# My gum ball machine



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Ok I could not stand it and went out to the shop an build one. I will paint it some wild color.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Good work John. I have had a jar put aside for a while for one of these.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice work John. If I made one of those, for my Grandkids, I'd have to use a gallon jug!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Way to go John and welcome to the gumball club. I have not thought of painting one, but I like that idea a lot.

Good job!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Good work John, Dr Z wish I had grandchildern to make one for!!


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

CanuckGal said:


> Good work John. I have had a jar put aside for a while for one of these.


 It is a kind of a fun project to make. My hands were aking from the rain. So using the drill and the sander kind of vibrated the pain away. LOL


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

The reson I made mine so small only 8 onces is because the kids will drain it. This way they will not get to much candy all at once. Just a thought.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

xplorx4 said:


> Good work John, Dr Z wish I had grandchildern to make one for!!


 Jerry I don't have gran kids so I adopted the neighbor hood kids. The next door neighbor lady had daughters who I watched grow up. They now have little kids. So they think I am part of their family any way.


----------



## Frank Lee (Nov 29, 2008)

kadu's and accolades ! ! ! Not sure about spelling, but you get the idea John. Frank Lee Kingman Az.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

What you mean the colors remind you of something?


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice, John.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

RStaron said:


> Nice, John.


 Thanks I have been in the shop working on two more.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Here is it filled and ready for kids.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

How come I get the feeling that Bob has created an "gum-ball machine addict". :lol::lol:

Seriously now, that is a fine looking gum ball machine. How long do you think it will stay "full"? :dirol: Good job John.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Hamlin said:


> How come I get the feeling that Bob has created an "gum-ball machine addict". :lol::lol:
> 
> Seriously now, that is a fine looking gum ball machine. How long do you think it will stay "full"? :dirol: Good job John.


 I don't know I don't have time to test the movement. I must build more, I must build more.


----------



## edhills (Dec 14, 2009)

Looks awesome... I have just started working with wood at home I think this is a great project to start with.. I have 3 grandbabies... 2 - 3year olds and 1 - 4year old.. great job.. thanks


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

edhills said:


> Looks awesome... I have just started working with wood at home I think this is a great project to start with.. I have 3 grandbabies... 2 - 3year olds and 1 - 4year old.. great job.. thanks


 Yes it is a good project for beginers. You can use a scroll saw or a hole cutter for drill to do the round pieces.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Would make a great "cheerios" dispenser for the younger kids


----------



## jmoo (Aug 26, 2009)

I would like to make this. Can someone provide me some plans on how you guys made this.

Thank you,


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

see the link below

Scrollsaw Workshop: Jul 18, 2009

see free download at the bottom of the web page plus video on the same web page thanks to Doug for the link 

========


----------



## jmoo (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks. That was a very fast response.


----------



## jmoo (Aug 26, 2009)

What size did they use for top, bottom and middle pieces?

Thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

It can be any size you want to use,,If I recall I use 3/4" x 4 1/2" x 4 1/2"

=============



jmoo said:


> What size did they use for top, bottom and middle pieces?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

I know you have all figured this out. These make great snack dispensers for your New Years eve parties. So no one sticks his hands in the snack bowl.


----------

